# töttöröö!!



## sampa (Dec 8, 2014)

My first intro thread dissapeared.. think I might accidentally deleted it :laughing:

But Hello!

Here`s ENFP who looks toward interesting discussions with all sorts of people  Ive been studying stuff from internet during last two months and Im all nuts about personality typing  I`ve had hard time searching "me" but current opinion is that Im ENFP 4w3 sp/sx... anybody else? As person im finnish, scouter, high school student (I guess its the closest we have) and prone to be reporter in future. Other things Im nuts about are tea, biology, skiing, giant squids, Heat Ledger, wondering in woods? .. vice versa. But Im not a nut. Though squirrel is my favorite animal.

If somebody can anyhow relate add me as a friend, come to chat or smth I wont mind


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings sampa and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum sampa. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Where are you from?


----------



## sampa (Dec 8, 2014)

I just edited it to the thread but Im from Finland


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

sampa said:


> I just edited it to the thread but Im from Finland


That's cool! There seems to be an unusually high amount of Scandinavian people in these forums. . . (at least in proportion to the forum's population and the global nationality populations).


----------



## sampa (Dec 8, 2014)

okay  Where are you from then ?


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello, welcome to the forum! =)




emberfly said:


> That's cool! There seems to be an unusually high amount of Scandinavian people in these forums. . . (at least in proportion to the forum's population and the global nationality populations).


Finland isn't counted into Scandinavia if you're trying to imply that. I think the reason why at least there are many swedes is because of college; In swedish college programms it's normal/possible to read psychology and it's increasingly popular to choose that as an elective.


----------



## Kirjuri (Jun 9, 2014)

Jumalauta, meitähän on jo muutama. Welcome to you!


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

TwinAnthos said:


> Hello, welcome to the forum! =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it counted as? In the us we totally count it as Scandinavia.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

WHAT KIND OF TEA DO YOU LIKE? CAN YOU TEACH ME ABOUT TEA?

Oh, and welcome to PerC.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

emberfly said:


> What is it counted as? In the us we totally count it as Scandinavia.


In Sweden we don't count it as a part of Scandinavia. We count Scandinavia as Sweden,Norway and Danmark because of the germanic heritage and that the languages are in the same family. If we say nordic countries we mean Scandinavia + Finland + iceland + eventually other countries that have been more or less colonized by Scandinavians.


----------



## Kirjuri (Jun 9, 2014)

emberfly said:


> What is it counted as? In the us we totally count it as Scandinavia.



Scandinavia with Finland included is referred to as Fennoscandia - although I'm not 100% sure whether Denmark is part of it as well. Better refer to Nordic countries


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Okay It's likely I just got the words Nordic and Scandinavia confused (typical me). I doubt the US has some other system of labeling these countries.


----------



## Satratara (Nov 23, 2013)

The forums name did sound Finnish XD but hey, welcome


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome to this amazing forum, I hope you'll enjoy yourself ^^

PS: Join us on the Sex and Relationship sub-forum: the price is only your soul *evil laugh* :th_wink:


----------



## sampa (Dec 8, 2014)

emberfly said:


> What is it counted as? In the us we totally count it as Scandinavia.


Its not part of the skandinavian peninsula geographically (only Sweden and Norway are) but generally nordic countries like Finland, Denmark, etc are counted in Scandinavian countries.. because they sort of way co-operate


----------



## sampa (Dec 8, 2014)

Kirjuri said:


> Jumalauta, meitähän on jo muutama. Welcome to you!


 hahhaa joo  ei oo paljoo suomalaisten omia keskusteluja näistä MBTI, enneagram -aiheista missään niin päätin sitten tulla tänne. Pidetään lippu korkeella!


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Otsikko oli erittäin suomalainen.

So welcome here.


----------



## sampa (Dec 8, 2014)

AesSidhe said:


> Welcome to this amazing forum, I hope you'll enjoy yourself ^^
> 
> PS: Join us on the Sex and Relationship sub-forum: the price is only your soul *evil laugh* :th_wink:


well.. afortunately I dont have an idea yet where I could find these "sub-forums" ... but maybe, maybe after I`ve learned to use this forum ;D


----------



## sampa (Dec 8, 2014)

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> WHAT KIND OF TEA DO YOU LIKE? CAN YOU TEACH ME ABOUT TEA?
> 
> Oh, and welcome to PerC.


Oh thankyou  I like um _many kinds of tea_ xD lol but my standard row is: 1. some pale green tea (Japan sencha, Darjeeling...fits to every place and moment) 2. Yellow label black tea + milk (booring I know xD) 3. Japan secha with pear aroma 4. matchda 5. maroccon mint tea. Late night like tonight when Im ought to stay awake reading or hanging in internet I usually drink mate because it has great cheering effect xD And yes I would love to teach you about tea if you want to x)


----------

